# Id Me Please, New Scutes Pic Added



## jp80911

not the best pics, really wish I had a macro lens or at least brighter light in the tank.
anyway, I'm guessing/hoping rhombeus???


----------



## FEEFA

Looks rhom to me, nice shape on it to


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I beleive S. sanchezi though i would post again after a couple inches or growth.

My link


----------



## jp80911

its at 2" or bigger but its more elongated that the sanchezi showed in the pic and has no red at all on anal fin.
I real hope its a rhom, I don't want no dirty sanchezi


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

jp80911 said:


> its at 2" or bigger but its more elongated that the sanchezi showed in the pic and has no red at all on anal fin.
> I real hope its a rhom, I don't want no dirty sanchezi


ok i thought it looked smaller then 2" which would of been why it had no colour plus possible stress if you just got it. My second guess would be rhom. Just keep an eye on it too see if it develops a terminal band. Can you get some clear pics of the scutes as a sanchezi would have irregular scutes while the others should have uniform ones


----------



## jp80911

I had it since Feb 6th so shouldn't be stress anymore. I'll try for a under belly shot but at 2" it will be hard with out macro lens


----------



## Ja'eh

I say rhom as well....99.9% sure.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Looks like a Rhom to me


----------



## jp80911

I'm hoping it will be a diamond variant, what size you think I can tell for sure?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I'd try again at about 4". A rhom can also get about 6" in a year while other species like sanchezi will not grow nearly that fast so a few months of noticable growth should confirm a rhom. Obviosly the larger the better but 4-6" should be able to tell you if it is a rhom for sure or not. Hopefully is is a rhom for you and has some nice diamonds. Im thinking rhom now too as before I thought it was smaller then it actually was but at 2" i don't think sanchezi would still bee elongated


----------



## Moondemon

Looks like a rhom to me too....


----------



## jp80911

best I can do with my stock 18-105mm lens.
looks like its a rhombeus


----------



## hugoale1

nice pics, looks a rhom to me


----------



## FEEFA

RHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## jp80911

now just need to know if its gonna be a diamond or not, at what size I will be able to tell for sure? ~4"??


----------



## FEEFA

By 6-7in you will know for sure if its a diamond or not, my guess its a regular black.


----------



## the_w8

my guess is a regular black too....Very nice uniform scutes she has, making it much more easy to tell its a rhom. Clear pics of ID'ing piranhas can make a night and day difference.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

^ i agree the scutes are very uniform. A sanchezi will not have uniform scutes so it is a rhom.


----------



## Guest

rhom


----------



## Smoke

Rhom


----------



## dl88dl

Hopefully it will turn out to be a diamond rhom for you.


----------

